# Millionaire entrepreneur drops brutal agepill



## Melo95 (Oct 14, 2021)

This guy doesn't cope. Even someone with money knows it's kinda cope


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 14, 2021)

Why would he say that ? @PingPong @Nameless_Sunflower @cloUder @maxxedfalloutdweller


----------



## Pretty (Oct 14, 2021)

Being a millionaire is useless if you don’t become friends with other millionaires

Ik niggas who hold sex parties on their yachts every summer


----------



## cloUder (Oct 14, 2021)

i want to be a part of a hunter gatherer nomad clan, together with turanid bros @Haven @lutte @Ed676 @knajjd @AcidVIP


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 14, 2021)

cloUder said:


> i want to be a part of a hunter gatherer nomad clan, together with turanid bros @Haven @lutte @Ed676 @knajjd @AcidVIP


Why not turanids? I'm turanid too fuck man


----------



## lutte (Oct 14, 2021)

another pill is that a million isn't that much money


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 14, 2021)

i just want to be chico lachowski


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 14, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Why would he say that ? @PingPong @Nameless_Sunflower @cloUder @maxxedfalloutdweller


Dunno


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 14, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> i just want to be chico lachowski


boom... your wish is granted







you should have chose your words wisely by saying young chico


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 14, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> View attachment 1366283
> 
> 
> This guy doesn't cope. Even someone with money knows it's kinda cope


I actually recall a guy saying that, whom was like 60 orso. He must been in the 100+ million catagory type of rich.
he said something like: you yung people are infite time more richer than me. I would give all my money away, if I could be 20 again. And than he rambled on about how love and time where the only 2 things worth fussing abut, and all rest was inferior to it.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 14, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Ik niggas who hold sex parties on their yachts every summer


sex parties or hiring escorts. 
I don't see that much a difference.


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Oct 14, 2021)

Fuark its over agepill its the most important one tbh


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Oct 14, 2021)

Glorifying ages after puberty is laughable. There's a reason why prepubescents are rarely depressed.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 14, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> i just want to be chico lachowski


"I'm 36 now and I just want to be 20 again"






Him at 22:


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 14, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> "I'm 36 now and I just want to be 20 again"
> 
> View attachment 1366569
> 
> ...


true. Gandy was nerdy incel. look at him in motion in modelling podium when he was young. He got lucky to be scouted because they literally taught him all the human basics interaction stuff and how he is supposed to act (fit the masc looks that he had) @PingPong


----------



## Pretty (Oct 15, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> sex parties or hiring escorts.
> I don't see that much a difference.


Its a mix of both you could literally rape the bitches there but they won’t even do shit because they know how powerful you are


----------



## Pumanator (Oct 15, 2021)

Warren bufett who owns like 100 billion said he would spend all his earned money to be 20 again. So guys do something with your life's. And don't rot. Enjoy it while you are young.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 15, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> Warren bufett who owns like 100 billion said he would spend all his earned money to be 20 again. So guys do something with your life's. And don't rot. Enjoy it while you are young.


Not everyone has that privilege, especially if you live in depopulated Eastern European poor country, brutal wasting my youth here


----------



## Seth Walsh (Oct 15, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Not everyone has that privilege, especially if you live in depopulated Eastern European poor country, brutal wasting my youth here


You need to propinquitymax


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 15, 2021)

Seth Walsh said:


> You need to propinquitymax


What is that


----------



## Seth Walsh (Oct 15, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> What is that


locationmax basically


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 15, 2021)

Seth Walsh said:


> locationmax basically


Can't right now cause i have 5 more years of medical school to finish


----------



## ecig (Oct 15, 2021)

I like Alex's youtube channel


----------



## ecig (Oct 15, 2021)

Being rich and good looking while young = best thing, that's why model like Sean O and Chico are lucky piece of chad


----------



## one job away (Oct 15, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> Warren bufett who owns like 100 billion said he would spend all his earned money to be 20 again. So guys do something with your life's. And don't rot. Enjoy it while you are young.


Hard to do if all I’m doing is not going outside until I got my surgery


----------



## damnit (Oct 15, 2021)

chuando tan , a 55 year old cel.

"I wash I could be 25 years again bro"


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 15, 2021)

lutte said:


> another pill is that a million isn't that much money


This guy is a multi millionaire though. He was making several millions per year. I'd say that's a lot of money


----------



## cvzvvc (Oct 15, 2021)

You can always get more money. Can't get more time.

“_Youth_ is the most precious thing in life; it is too bad it has to be wasted on young folks.”


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 15, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I actually recall a guy saying that, whom was like 60 orso. He must been in the 100+ million catagory type of rich.
> he said something like: you yung people are infite time more richer than me. I would give all my money away, if I could be 20 again. And than he rambled on about how love and time where the only 2 things worth fussing abut, and all rest was inferior to it.


You just killed me man


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 15, 2021)

youth and look are the most valuable thing in the world

A broke gl chad lives a better life than an oldcel billionaire in many ways


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> youth and look are the most valuable thing in the world
> 
> A broke gl chad lives a better life than an oldcel billionaire in many ways


@PingPong @Aliens95 this true?


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 15, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @PingPong @Aliens95 this true?


i really don't know. Just spread your genes to a fitting partner.


----------



## Pretty (Oct 15, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I actually recall a guy saying that, whom was like 60 orso. He must been in the 100+ million catagory type of rich.
> he said something like: you yung people are infite time more richer than me. I would give all my money away, if I could be 20 again. And than he rambled on about how love and time where the only 2 things worth fussing abut, and all rest was inferior to it.


Rich people always say some stupid shit to motivate normies and make them feel better about themselves

That 60 year old guy was probably fucking barely legal women who are high as fuck on cocaine 

He probably went to Dubai and paid women so he could shit on them

He probably paid them to fuck his dog 

JFL I never believe any of that shit they say these niggas with money are the most evil and degenerate people alive


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 15, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Can't right now cause i have 5 more years of medical school to finish


Wait can i pm you


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Oct 15, 2021)

This only apply to chadlite/chads or HTN super NT otherwhise i rather be millonaire at 30s and work in my 20s 24/7 to reach status/money/up my psl, etc, etc


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 17, 2021)

Well, truth is, you’re gonna age anyway whether you want it or not. So I’d rather be rich and old than poor and old. 
Being rich also exponentially increases your odds of being one of the first to try out revolutionary anti aging medicine that’s bound to be invented in the future.


----------



## Henry77 (Nov 23, 2021)

lutte said:


> another pill is that a million isn't that much money


30$ million is pretty good money wtf?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 23, 2021)

Awwww poor guy 
Remember goyim, money is not important!


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Nov 23, 2021)

Millionaires men are miserable people
Would rather be a white mid tier normie then a millionaire


----------



## oldcelloser (Mar 29, 2022)

nope
as an older man, and future to be 40 yr old chad lite 😢
i can tell you its better to pay/ get hot 18-20 foids off yr status as an older man rather than be Target Alex chad as a young man
and thats because Chad gets with 5-6/10 foids on the reg, as we see the chads here/ forum gods
so it comes to the question would you rather get with 5-6/10 average foids of genuine sensual desire
or with 9/10 - 10/10 foids but paid, but you also get rawdog PiV which is ultimately what it matters....
it comes up to you boyos


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 29, 2022)

mean while people in this forum ITSS OVEER RR ITS FUCKING OVVERRR IM 18-30 AND HAVE SEVERAL YEARS AHEAD INSTEAD ITS OVEVERRR break the pattern faggot


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Mar 29, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> nope
> as an older man, and future to be 40 yr old chad lite 😢
> i can tell you its better to pay/ get hot 18-20 foids off yr status as an older man rather than be Target Alex chad as a young man
> and thats because Chad gets with 5-6/10 foids on the reg, as we see the chads here/ forum gods
> ...


What are you now?
MidNormie?


----------



## oldcelloser (Mar 29, 2022)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> What are you now?
> MidNormie?


almost, ye


----------



## looksmaxxed (Mar 30, 2022)

coping bluepilled faggot. he can fuck high end hookers everyday for the rest of his life. wtf can he do as a penniless turkroach with nothing in his 30s?


----------



## looksmaxxed (Mar 30, 2022)

ecig said:


> Being rich and good looking while young = best thing, that's why model like Sean O and Chico are lucky piece of chad


a single day as opry is worth a trillion years as a warren buffet, regardless of age


----------



## Part-Time Chad (Apr 3, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> Being a millionaire is useless if you don’t become friends with other millionaires
> 
> Ik niggas who hold sex parties on their yachts every summer


I'm a millionaire, and I have a friend who's a millionaire. This didn't do shit for me.


----------



## Paroxysm (Apr 3, 2022)

Part-Time Chad said:


> I'm a millionaire, and I have a friend who's a millionaire. This didn't do shit for me.


You just take your wealth and everything that comes with it for granted as your hedonic threadmill adjusts. You forgot what it's like to experience poor people problems.

Strip one of those "i'm a millionaire but my life is still meh" dudes of their money and watch as suddenly they are willing to sell their own mother to get a fraction of their wealth back.


----------



## Part-Time Chad (Apr 3, 2022)

Paroxysm said:


> You just take your wealth and everything that comes with it for granted as your hedonic threadmill adjusts. You forgot what it's like to experience poor people problems.
> 
> Strip one of those "i'm a millionaire but my life is still meh" dudes of their money and watch as suddenly they are willing to sell their own mother to get a fraction of their wealth back.


I still work for a living, if it's any consolation to you.


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 3, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> youth and look are the most valuable thing in the world
> 
> A broke gl chad lives a better life than an oldcel billionaire in many ways


it seriously and massively depends on your location, and certainly didnt happen throughout history
this is why i recommend remote income maxxing for notdeformedcels, as unless you're deformed everybody can softmaxx and be HTN with the help of geomaxxing, especially whitecels



shiitake said:


> mean while people in this forum ITSS OVEER RR ITS FUCKING OVVERRR IM 18-30 AND HAVE SEVERAL YEARS AHEAD INSTEAD ITS OVEVERRR break the pattern faggot


truth right here boyo; people will find all kinds of excuses for their lazyness


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 3, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> "I'm 36 now and I just want to be 20 again"
> 
> View attachment 1366569
> 
> ...


he was still HTN, come on


----------



## anactualdude (Apr 3, 2022)

Melo95 said:


> View attachment 1366283
> 
> 
> This guy doesn't cope. Even someone with money knows it's kinda cope


Alex gives out so much free value. Watch all of his shit, it’s life changing


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Apr 3, 2022)

Idgaf about some oldcel millionaire who can buy gigastacies everyday of his life and have reverse gangbangs. 
Muh "I want to be a poor 20 years old than an old millionaire" yeah, enjoy your wageslaving, your looksmatch getting stuffed like turkey during thanksgiving by multiple Chads and videogames, because that's the average 20 years old guy experience.


----------



## Pretty (Apr 3, 2022)

Part-Time Chad said:


> I'm a millionaire, and I have a friend who's a millionaire. This didn't do shit for me.


How old are u and what’s ur true networth


----------



## Part-Time Chad (Apr 3, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> How old are u and what’s ur true networth



My current net worth is 1.6 million. That's down from almost 2 million, due to the stock and cryptocurrency markets being down.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Apr 3, 2022)

Part-Time Chad said:


> My current net worth is 1.6 million. That's down from almost 2 million, due to the stock and cryptocurrency markets being down.


Are you an early investor?


----------



## Part-Time Chad (Apr 3, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Are you an early investor?


Sort of, but not early enough.

I _was_ going to start investing in Bitcoin when it was at $200, in late-2016 to early-2017. The reason I didn't was because it had come down in price from $500, and I was expecting it to drop to $100. I was, then, going to purchase 10 Bitcoins for $1,000 and HODL it.

Unfortunately for me, instead of dropping to $100, Bitcoin actually went parabolic, and I didn't start putting money into it until June, 2017, when it had hit $1,800, and Ethereum was (I think) about $300-$400.

Biggest financial mistake of my life. Had I just held my nose, and dropped 10K on Bitcoin when it was only $200, I'd be sitting on 50 of those babies right now.


----------

